# Help overclocking my Intel Core2Duo E6550



## loller26 (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi everyone


How do i overclock a Intel Core2Duo E6550?
Ive tried via BIOS, and no success...
And i cant find any programs to OC.
Ive also attatched 2 MB Pics
SYSTEM:
Dell optipLEx 755
BIOS Version: A04 (11/05/2007)
Motherboard:
  Manufacturer: Dell
  Model: 0GM819
  Chipset: Intel Q35 (Rev: A2)
  Southbridge: Intel 82801IO (ICH9DO) (Rev: 02)

CPU:
  Name: Intel Core2Duo E6550
  Package: Socket 775 LGA
  Specification: Intel(R) Core(TM)2Duo CPU E6550 @ 2,33GHz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

More than likely the motherboard that shipped with your DELL does not OC at all. You will need to change the motherboard in order to OC properly. If it is not one of those dells that use BTX then a P35/P45 would be nice for OCing!


----------



## ron732 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dell usually does not provide BIOS options to OC. Like brandonwh64 said you would probably need to put a brand name mobo (Asus, Gigabyte, Asrock, Biostar, etc.) in your system to OC the CPU.


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 3, 2012)

loller26 said:


> Dell optipLEx 755



There is your problem!  Even if a Dell could over-clock, I wouldn't recommend it since the cooling on pre-made PCs are usually just adequate enough. I would build a new machine and ditch the case, power supply, and motherboard if you really want to over-clock and have options for upgrade without breaking the bank. Otherwise, next time you buy a new computer, try building it. It really isn't rocket science like everyone who hasn't done it thinks.


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 3, 2012)

Like a broken record, LOL... With few exceptions, DELL systems have no provisions built in for overclocking.   For a Core2 system, it would mean raising the FSB, and/or changing the CPU multiplier, those options likely do not exist in your BIOS.

And to slam DELL systems more, upgrading is usually not possible either.  The motherboard stand-offs are usually non-ATX standard, as is the PSU, and typically the case cable headers.  They are all proprietary.

About all you can do most DELL computers is upgrade the CPU itself (sometimes), a video card (if the PSU supports it), or add a peripheral device or memory.

They are basically disposable.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> About all you can do most DELL computers is upgrade the CPU itself (sometimes), a video card (if the PSU supports it), or add a peripheral device or memory.



Aside from switching out the case, motherboard, power supply. Worth it? Odds are not. Can it be done? very easily.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 3, 2012)

Main option here is to rebuild if you want to OC and your a moderate gamer/Beginner enthusiast.


----------



## StanMen (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey bud! your mobo is Dell, if it is so you need change it caus OCing on this is like my friends told you can't OC! sry i know is hard but is real, so you can go for buget pc look for Gigabyte or ASUS 775 mobos, and you allrady can finde a good one for low cost $ 70 or 60 buks,  i recomend you get one with DDR3 mobo  to get beter perfomance, and today you can get things very good and cheap! and this is if you want stay on 775 socket, but as *brandonwh64* i recomend you to rebuild your machine and get AM3+ or 1155


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 3, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Aside from switching out the case, motherboard, power supply. Worth it? *Odds are not.* Can it be done? very easily.



 Typically not.  Take all that out and your left with RAM (probably mediocre), a CPU (probably outdated) and a video card (probably outdated).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol hey its an option....


----------



## Nicolai16 (Apr 24, 2012)

Since everyone says its not possible to overclock a dell I gotta come with a statement, IT is.

If you have a PLL Chip which is supported by CpuCooL / SetFSB.

I have just overclocked my dell xps 430 from 2.33Ghz stock Q8200 to 2.7Ghz stable.

I also tried overclocking my E6750 Core2Duo in it which I got a final stable Ghz of 3.1Ghz.

Any questions? go on.

P.S This is all done windows side, it has nothing to do with my bios.


----------



## afnan123456 (Jul 17, 2012)

People will always say you cant overclock dells.*I HAVE OVERCLOCKED MY DELL OPTIPLEX 755 WITH SETFSB SOFTWARE, I USED THE PLL CV182-APAG AND OVERCLOCKED MY RAM, CPU, PCI EXPRESS, APU, I/O PORTS, HARD DISK etc*. it will work with all Q35 chipset boards i guess  !!!


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 17, 2012)

Nicolai16 said:


> Since everyone says its not possible to overclock a dell I gotta come with a statement, IT is.
> 
> If you have a PLL Chip which is supported by CpuCooL / SetFSB.
> 
> ...





afnan123456 said:


> People will always say you cant overclock dells.*I HAVE OVERCLOCKED MY DELL OPTIPLEX 755 WITH SETFSB SOFTWARE, I USED THE PLL CV182-APAG AND OVERCLOCKED MY RAM, CPU, PCI EXPRESS, APU, I/O PORTS, HARD DISK etc*. it will work with all Q35 chipset boards i guess  !!!



Screenshots? I'm curious about this because Dell usually locks down their machines pretty well.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 17, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Screenshots? I'm curious about this because Dell usually locks down their machines pretty well.



Me too!  An it's not locking down AFAIK, it's just that they don't typically build any controls in so to change settings like that.  There have been a few models (not alienware either), that have shipped with OC'ing capability.


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 17, 2012)

Clockgen/SetFSB; clocking OEMs since?


----------



## Nicolai16 (Jul 20, 2012)

Pictures will follow about my overclock from Q8200 & E6750.....

I will be going on a trip till sunday then pictures will come.

A bit info.

I had to remove 2x2GB Dimm's to be able to hit the highest clocks, my corsair ram simply didn't allow me to hit such speeds.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 20, 2012)

afnan123456 said:


> HARD DISK



How does one overclock a hard drive?


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> How does one overclock a hard drive?



ATA100 > ATA133

sATA > sATA2 > sATA3 > sATA6

Etc...


----------



## gopal (Jul 20, 2012)

OCed hdd?

Is it possible!?
He must be lying!  Screen Shots Please!
And For the OP's question I use SetFSB to OC my P4 631 3ghz stock and 3.2 oced [stable]  I could go to 3.4 but It gets very unstable All you need to know is your *PLL chip* and Download SetFSB and select the *PLL chip* [if you don't know your *PLL chip* then try one by one and one of them will be yours each one shows the FSB of your CPU *(without multipliers)* and the right one will be yours. To check the FSB follow these steps *clock divided by your multipliers, or in the simple way download CPU-Z* it will have whole info about your CPU.
And below are the pics of SetFSB and CPU-Z (mine oced FSBs)




^^without oced CPU-Z^^




^^without oced SetFSB^^




^^Oced SetFSB^^




^^Oced CPU-Z^^
Well the temps are:
*Without OCed: 40C idle | 50C load
Oced: 52C idle | 61C load*
I was using stock coolers.
If you have any trouble ocing your C2D tell us!
I will recommend not to oc that old CPU unless you want to fry it!
Well if you are ocing you can let your pc relax by loosing the mem timings I use _4-5-5-13_
You can also use speed fan to get the temps down SS* below




Well I will suggest to keep the fan speed at just below you can hear it! Well for me I keep it at 3000rpm I cannot hear anything if the temps go above 65C then I go to 100 %( 4100approx. rpm)
Again if you have any problems tell us!!!
SS*=screenshot


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 20, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> How does one overclock a hard drive?





			
				gopal said:
			
		

> OCed hdd?
> 
> Is it possible!?



In all seriousness one could spin it faster, increase the cache or add a small nAND? flash cache to improve performance of spin discs no? I doubt any of these could be done by a regular end user though, thats the problemo. I think 

I'm thinking about things like Raptors and Momentus XTs....


----------



## D007 (Jul 20, 2012)

Shed the chains of premade pc's and build one yourself imo.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 20, 2012)

gopal said:


> I will recommend not to oc that old CPU unless you want to fry it!



Says the guy overclocking a P4?  :shadedshu


----------



## gopal (Jul 21, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> In all seriousness one could spin it faster, increase the cache or add a small nAND? flash cache to improve performance of spin discs no? I doubt any of these could be done by a regular end user though, thats the problemo. I think
> 
> I'm thinking about things like Raptors and Momentus XTs....


Well i it will be dangerus to oc a HDD. what if your data get lost? DATA is important then CPU or MB or MEM


INSTG8R said:


> Says the guy overclocking a P4?  :shadedshu



Yes i oc p4 only in a limit only when i play games or i need some extra power only then not 24/7 !


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 24, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> In all seriousness one could spin it faster, increase the cache or add a small nAND? flash cache to improve performance of spin discs no? I doubt any of these could be done by a regular end user though, thats the problemo. I think
> 
> I'm thinking about things like Raptors and Momentus XTs....



nope not possible at all unless you are a engineer with access to the hard drive firmware and the ablity to reprogram the controller  to accept a higher rotation rate / more cache


----------

